# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Творчество форумчан

## Asteriks

*Мы все писали понемногу когда-нибудь и что-нибудь...
Тема для творческих, ищущих, сомневающихся, стесняющихся показать своё, сотворённое...
Не стесняйтесь! А вдруг у вас талант?! Пробуем его ТУТ!*

----------


## MOHAPX

Вот однажды навеяло:
*День победы*

Забомбили города, завалили дороги
Повсюду война началась
А мы покидали родные пороги,
Чтобы родине жизнь отдать.
Не могли мы простить нахабства и хамства,
Смазать гордость и честь страны,
И мы знаем сегодня, что это точно 
Мы ей, как никогда, нужны.
Нам победа нужна любою ценою 
Мы не можем в пленниках жить
Уезжаем на поле затопленном кровью, 
Чтобы кровь там свою пролить.
Помню в детстве когда то
Я слушал рассказы 
про победные наши бои
Мы тебя ждем победа,
Мы живем все тобою
За тебя грудью мы постоим.

Помню груды металла, стоны, бомбежки
Крики боли – ударов войны.
Знали все, мы боролись за волю и
За волю погибнуть должны.
Где-то вдруг невзначай проиграла гармошка
Вот он добрый,  родимый напев
Что-то в душу кольнуло от горя немножко
Чей-то  голос напомнил    припев.
Вспомнил детство шальное, деревню, поля и дворы
Вспомнил синее небо и запах сирени,
 хруст весенней сосновой коры.
Сколько дивного может с собой принести 
этот старый и мудрый свет.
Ну а мы всё боролись, мы все сражались
За победами ждали побед.

Помню танки бомбили в году сорок пятом
Под Берлином врагов моих .
Все мы ждали давно этого, это случилось
Отстояли отцов своих
Ноги кровью измазаны, или избиты,
И по всюду сигает дым.
Но мы знаем сегодня, что это победа 
И сегодня мы победим.
Сны сегодня нам будут сниться другие:
Про жену и про отчий дом.
Про леса боровые, про поля золотые,
 про дорогу за мутным окном.
И ничто не заставит, ничто не замучит
Своею долготой лет.
Помянем тех, кто остался и не получит
Счастья, радости новых побед.

----------


## MOHAPX

У меня есть еще одно классное стихотворение, но с элементами нецензурщины. Поэтому пишите в личку - скину.

----------


## fIzdrin

а я все плыл по ней и плыл,
текла судьбы моей река,
все дальше уходили в лес 
ее крутые берега.
воды ты не изменишь бег,
ну,разве только,по весне,
когда расталый,черный снег,
пойдет разливами везде.
вот так случилось и со мной,
там переклинило и вот,
уже не я,а тот другой
здесь эти строки создает.

_ добавлено через 122 часа 5 минут_ 
с утра приходит вдохновенье,
когда так хочется поспать,
ложась без всякого стесненья
под одеяло к вам в кровать.
оно без проса лезет в душу,
пытаясь что то нашептать,
а вы,уткнув лицо в подушку,
пытаетесь его прогнать.
но тщетно,мозг зашевелился,
стал стиль и рифмы подбирать
и в это утро,как не силься,
но не придется вам доспать.

----------


## fIzdrin

говорят,что время лечит,
стирая в памяти года,
где расставания и встречи,
где есть и счастье и беда.
той юности полет беспечный,
два раза нам не испытать,
говорят,что время лечит,
но не течет,с годами,вспять.

----------


## fIzdrin

копна волос,спадающих на плечи,
улыбка глаз прекрасного лица,
и этот летний,теплый вечер,
и в унисон стучащие сердца...

беседка с виноградною лозою,
в моей руке лежит твоя рука,
колечко светит нежно бирюзою,
в ответ на то,что ты сказала"да"!

----------


## fIzdrin

Поэт не может не страдать,
а лучше б к суициду склонен,
тогда бы вот его талант,
был во сто крат бы приумножен.
Его б прославили навек,
произведя в свои кумиры,
а тот кто вызывает смех-бесславно упокойся с миром.

----------


## Vanya

Согласен с Астерикс. Читал с удовольствием

----------


## fIzdrin

"Бабы думают не сиськой,
не кудрявой головой,
все заветные их мысли
ограничены
только вот мужик российский,
стал не тот уже- а жаль,
сокрушались обе сиськи,
подводя свою мораль

----------


## fIzdrin

GARY MOORE - STILL GOT THE BLUES

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Раньше мог любить легко,
всем сердцем,пламенно и страстно,
но понял,что впустив любовь,
ты выбираешь путь опасный,и платишь дорогой ценой.
Не понимал,что та любовь,
была так для меня серьезна,
я понял это через боль,
но было уже слишком поздно.

До сегодняшних дней,а прошло столько лет,
я грущу все сильней,этот блюз 
по тебе.

Раньше мог я без проблем,
влюбляться снова,снова,снова,
но этот путь опасен тем,
что он приводит нас и к боли.
Я понял,что любовь опасна,
и это больше,чем игра,
в ней никогда тебе не ясно,
что выиграл,что проиграл.

До сегодняшних дней,а прошло столько лет,
я грущу все сильней,этот блюз 
по тебе.

Как много лет уже прошло,
тебя ни разу я не видел,
но сердце помнит все равно,
в нем пустота живет давно,
а ней и ты  всегда незримо.

До сегодняшних дней,а прошло столько лет,
я грущу все сильней,этот блюз 
по тебе

Летит время бессрочно,чередой лет и дней,
но одно знаю точно:
все грущу по тебе.

----------


## fIzdrin

а,что не похоже-) ты же англичанка,или тебе оригинал нужен),почитай под музыку.
а на клен,да есть немного

----------


## fIzdrin

Un-break my heart  Не рви мое сердце на части

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

одной прекрасной незнакомке по имени Ирина очень нравится эта песня,что и вдохновило на этот перевод))

всех с днем святого Валентина!

Не бросай меня с этой болью,
Не бросай под холодным дождем,
возврати мне улыбку с любовью,
промокни мои слезы платком,
Я нуждаюсь в тебе,в твоей силе,
обними меня,телом укрой,
ночи стали холодными,злыми,
верни ночи,где рядом с тобой.


припев:
Не рви мое сердце на части,
скажи мне,что не разлюбил,
возьми боль,к которой причастен,
когда в дверь ты прочь уходил.
Одну меня в жизни оставил,
от крика и слез ты спаси,
я столько ночей прорыдала,
на части мне сердце не рви,
сердце не рви.

Возьми назад слово прощай,
радость жизни верни мне,прошу,
не хочу больше плакать одна,
боль излечит пусть твой поцелуй.
Не могу позабыть я тот день,
когда ты уходил от меня,
с каждым днем без тебя все трудней, 
жизнь жестока,когда нет тебя.

припев:

Не бросай меня с этой болью.
Не бросай под холодным дождем.
Верни  те ночи с любовью,
где вместе,где рядом с тобой.

припев:

Не рви мое сердце на части,
вернись и скажи,что любима.
Не рви мое сердце любимый,
ведь я без тебя половина.

----------


## fIzdrin

кружевных твоих трусиков складку
нежно глажу своею рукой,
а потом наяву,не вприглядку,
их сорву я для встречи с тобой.

мы сойдемся в горячих объятьях,
утопив в поцелуе уста,
и отступят беда и несчастья,
счастья миг превращая в года.

----------


## fIzdrin

Scorpions
BELIEVE IN LOVE

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ВЕРЬТЕ В ЛЮБОВЬ 

Ты хочешь,малыш,
вкус мести познать,
и видеть меня 
на коленях.
Согнуть меня хочешь,
дав силу понять,
и видеть жестокость 
мучений.

Вернись ко мне сейчас,
я больше не могу,
всего лишь только раз,иначе я в аду.
Любовь твоя нужна,
не говори- 
"прощай",
тоскую без тебя,
тоскую без тебя.


Малыш,любовь она,лишь перерыв берет,
чтоб дать нам один шанс...начать
с тобою вновь.
Малыш,любовь она всегда свой путь найдет,
пока мы верим в то,что есть... любовь.

Что чувствуешь ты,
нашу жизнь разбивая?
Но я не поддамся,
клянусь,
никогда.
Что чувствуешь ты
надо мной издеваясь?
Как можешь,
быть так холодна?

Вернись ко мне сейчас,
я больше не могу,
всего лишь только раз,иначе я в аду.
Любовь твоя нужна,
не говори- 
"прощай",
тоскую без тебя,
тоскую без тебя.

Малыш,любовь она,лишь перерыв берет,
чтоб дать нам один шанс...начать
с тобою вновь.
Малыш,любовь она,всегда свой путь найдет,
пока мы верим в то,что есть...любовь.

----------


## BiZ111

Раскинулась просторная земля,
Величием природы восхищая:
Прекрасные от края и до края
Её озёра, реки и поля.

И в этой мелодичной красоте
Звучит, переливаясь звонкой песней,
Язык, что всё богаче и чудесней
Становится в словесной широте.

Его сложили Пушкин, Карамзин,
Некрасов, Достоевский и Толстые,
Учёные, поэты и простые –
Все, кто на нём когда-то говорил.

Впитавший судьбы множества людей,
Язык Руси – великое наследье.
Как важно, чтобы знали наши дети
Родную речь, гордились чтобы ей!

Обилье стилистических фигур
Со множеством грамматики и правил…
Прав, кто язык с искусством рядом ставил,
Русский язык – для творческих натур!

И наш язык сейчас в себе несёт
Научные открытия, поэмы,
Слова любви, приметы, киносцены –
Культуре создающийся оплот.

Давайте же гордиться, что у нас
В стране так говорят разнообразно:
Лирично, грубо, грамотно, опасно,
Но всё же удивительно прекрасно!
Живи, язык, и царствуй каждый час!

----------


## Sadist

Немного добавим...я конешн не SDS но все-же....


Не лезь с вопросами дурными,
Что было?или Как прошло?
Ведь главное что там было-
так это то что мне-хорошо!

----------


## fIzdrin

Ничего не скажу,
просто память залью алкоголем,
это вовсе не слабость,
а временный путь в никуда.
Сам себе докажу-
ничего не проходит без боли,
ну,а все,что осталось 
погасит скупая слеза.

Ничего не скажу,
отключу номера телефонов,
все слова ни к чему,
я на время уйду уходя.
Сам себе,как врачу,
нарисую картину симптомов,
а потом излечу,
сам себе возвращая себя.

----------


## fIzdrin

Где-то в городе том,
наше лето еще не кончалось.
Под надежды мостом 
ветер шепчет,что мы влюблены.
Где-то в городе том, 
ты так счастливо мне улыбалась,
будто солнца лучом,
растворяя туман суеты.

Недосказанность слов 
понимают всегда только двое.
Между ними вай-фай 
с абонентом конкретно в сети.
Предсказуемость снов, 
и тому удивляться не стоит.
Даже слово"прощай",
не всегда означает уйти.

----------


## fIzdrin

разбужу я тебя рано утром,
хотя нет,дорогая...поспи...
поцелую тихонько за ушком,
очень нежно притронусь к груди...
ты прошепчешь невнятно-любимый,
повернешься на правый бочок,
умиляюсь такою картиной,
спи и дальше мой милый сурок...

----------


## Carlen

Что за чудо - дождь осенний.		
За что его не любят люди.		
Пересмешник настроений,		
Перестройщик многих судеб.		

О прошлом в памяти смывая,		
Где был я летом и где не был,		
Льет, усталости не зная,		
В серый цвет окрасив небо.		

Стучит в окно, не унывает,		
На стеклах каплями играя.		
Две судьбы объединяет,		
Прохожих с улиц прогоняя.		


И бескорыстно жертвуя собою		
Он дарит жизнь своей земле-подруге.		
Давай вот так, как дождь с тобою		
Себя подарим мы друг другу.		
		ноя.09

----------


## Carlen

В гараже после работы
Три приятеля в субботу
Собрались поговорить,
Покалякать, покурить,
Выпить водки, закусить,
Баб знакомых обсудить,
Приласкать свои машины,
Постучав ногой по шинам…
Вот один из них - Володя.
Он сегодня трезвый, вроде…
Нет, не трезвый, точно пьяный - 
Заговорил уже стихами…
Вот другой сидит - Колян,
Он, конечно, тоже пьян,
И разговор ведет сурово,
Пусть невнятно, но толково.
Без фанфар, аплодисментов.
Кто станет новым президентом.
Кто с кандидатов мягче, гроже,
И кто из них быстрее сможет
Поднять без помощи из вне
Экономику в стране.
И про зимнюю резину,
Да про цены в магазинах.
Рассуждает он серьезно
Субботним вечером морозным.
И горячку он не порет
А Володя с ним не спорит.
Не проходит время зря,
Мир и согласие в друзьях.
Но молчит сегодня Толик
"Он, наверное, пьяный что-ли -
Говорит один другому
"Мы рассудим по-простому,
Он не пьян, устал наш Толик,
Просто он уснул, соколик.
Сидит сопит себе в сторонке,
Как на выданье девчонка".
Что ж его понять возможно
Не мешки таскать с картошкой…
Водку пить - тяжелый труд,
А от труда и кони мрут.
А он не лошадь - индивид,
И не умер - просто спит.
А в шею нас никто не гонит,
Отдохнет - и всех догонит.
Ты проснись, дружок Толян,
Поднимай скорей стакан.
Мы нальем его полней,			
Давайте выпьем за друзей!,			
Веселее, без тоски!...			
Всю ночь гуляли мужики.			
			2007-2010

----------


## Carlen

Тает снег, повсюду лужи			
И теплее с каждым днем.			
И уже совсем не нужно			
Теплое носить пальто			

И короче стали ночи,		
И все меньше хмурых лиц.		
И короче, между прочим,		
Стали юбки у девиц.		

Настроенье поднимают			
Звонким стуком каблучков.			
Что ж, ушла зима растаяв			
В белом дыме облаков.			
		мар.09

----------


## Carlen

Что ж ты наделала, осень шальная?	
Дождями поила почти что неделю,				
Багряной листвою меня забросала				
И подружила с грустным весельем.				

Сырыми туманами нежно ласкаешь,				
Поёшь свою песню промозглым мне ветром,				
Ночами холодными обнимаешь				
И солнцем нежарким укрываешь, как пледом.				

Мне хорошо с тобой, ты это знаешь.				
Грусть увяданий - как мне это близко!				
Опавшей листвой по земле ты шагаешь				
И серыми тучами, нависшими низко.				

Ты следы за собою дождями смываешь.				
И вот, поглядите, зима у порога				
А ты исчезаешь, ты опять исчезаешь,
Милая осень, подожди хоть немного.

Я спешу за тобой, свои силы истратив.
Как все переменчиво и быстротечно,
Все уже в прошлом, моя жизнь на закате.
Ты возьми меня, осень, за путь звездный млечный.

Мы уйдем с тобой вместе в твою даль золотую,
Где под белым холодным пушистым покровом
Снова жизнь обретает свою силу земную
И дела и мечты зарождаются снова.

И ожившую землю лучи солнца коснутся
После долгого сна придет пробужденье
Я уйду с тобой, осень, чтобы снова вернуться.
Майским утром, однажды, на свой день рожденья				
				2006

----------


## Carlen

Трещат дрова в камине. Горят.				
А осень сбросила красивый свой наряд.				
Уж без листвы деревья голые стоят.				
И под дождем задумчиво молчат.				

Молчу и я, на языки огня смотрю.			
Огонь облизывает древесину жадно.			
И я ему еще полено подарю,			
Он душу мне согреет от прохлады.			

На этот вечер остались с ним вдвоем.				
Огонь и я. Нам никого не надо.				
Мы задушевный разговор ведем,				
Он треском дров, я хмурым взглядом.				

Я за тепло огонь благодарю,			
За то, что он его так бескорыстно дарит.			
И в небытьё уйдут печали поутру			
А я на несколько часов старее стану.			
				2007

----------


## Carlen

_Скачет между травками	
Быстроногий зайчик.			
Смял своими лапками			
Белый одуванчик.			

	Полетели высоко		
	Лёгкие пушинки.		
	Скачет зайка далеко		
	По лесной тропинке.		

(детская песенка)	_

Веселит ушастого			
Песенками птичка,			
Но где-то бродит-шастает			
Рыжая лисичка.			

	И сожрала зайчика,		
	Хитрая и пьяная.		
	Смятым одуванчиком		
	Шкурка его рваная.		
	###		

Не пугайтесь, сереньки,			
Не грустите, милые,			
К вам спешат с веселием			
Соловушки на крылышках.			

	Птички зачирикают,		
	Крыльями захлопают.		
	Зайчики запрыгают,		
	Ножками затопают.		

Засмеются гаденько,			
Разные там зайчики			
И затопчут маленьких			
Белых одуванчиков.			

	Ведь лиса всего одна		
	В лесу дремучем сказочном,		
	Не отомстит одна она		
	За белых одуванчиков.		

		2004

----------


## Carlen

Вновь опять разлучники-вагоны				
Увезут тебя, наверно, скоро				
Я один останусь на перроне				
Ты уедешь к солнечному морю.				

Станешь загорать и развлекаться,			
Тебя будет море обнимать.			
И, когда ты будешь в нём купаться			
Морем, буду я тебя ласкать.			

И гуляя босиком по пляжу,				
Бриз  морской вдруг волосы растреплет,				
Ветром я твои кудряшки глажу,				
Самые любимые на свете.				

В каком-нибудь уютном ресторане			
Тебе, конечно же, красивой самой			
Мужские взоры будут сердце ранить - 			
Это я любуюсь их глазами.			

В душе вдруг что-то холодом повеет				
Бокал вина пусть все плохое смоет 				
Это я в вине тебя согрею				
Глоточком каждым и своей любовью				

Утром ранним, после пробужденья			
Сквозь листву вдруг солнца луч засветит			
В том луче - моё есть отраженье			
Присмотрись - и ты меня заметишь			

В гомоне людском и тишине,				
В маяке, стоявшем над волнами,				
В облаке в небесной вышине,				
В камешке на пляже под ногами,				
В крике чаек, в шорохе листвы,				
В парусе у кромки горизонта,				
В плеске, набежавшей вдруг волны,				
В песне чьей-то радостной и звонкой, 				

В чьём-то промелькнувшем взгляде.			
От всех напастей тебя оберегая.			
Где бы ни была, я буду рядом,			
Ведь я тебя люблю, моя родная.			
			2004

----------


## Carlen

Люблю красивых умных женщин,
Люблю я маленьких детей.
Люблю я братьев наших меньших.
Люблю я круг своих друзей.

Люблю, когда хорошая погода.
Люблю свою жену всегда.
Люблю моря, порта и пароходы,
Люблю красивые большие города.

Люблю я ездить на автомобиле.
Люблю ходить я в горы с рюкзаком.
Люблю, когда курс доллара стабилен.
Люблю обед с хорошим коньяком.

Люблю людей весёлых и счастливых,		
Люблю любить, хоть старый я уже.		
Люблю я женщин умных и красивых,		
Люблю и их доверчивых мужей.		
		1995

----------


## SDS

*Кривая правда
*
  В мире этом правды  нету,
  Врут и слева, врут и справа.
  Ложь, как сладкая отрава,
  Расползлась по Интернету.

      Врёт чиновник  оголтело,
      Диктор брешет как собака -
      Вышла  тенью ложь из мрака
      И вселилась в его тело.

   Уши пухнут от обмана
   И глаза не верят в строки.
   Скачут лживые пророки,
   Словно черти из тумана.

----------


## Carlen

Осень моросящими дождями
Навевает грусть, унынье и тоску,
И зима уже не за горами,
А мы все вспоминаем лето и весну.

Как было там все зелено и жарко,
Как было хорошо в прошедших днях,
Там разноцветье летних красок ярких,
И сладость земляники на губах.

Но стоит ли о прошлом убиваться
И ворошить то, что давно прошло.
Давайте будущему лучше улыбаться
В надежде, чтобы в нем нам повезло.

Зима пройдет и унесет ненастья,			
Обратно в прошлое нам нет уже пути,			
Ведь сзади счастье лишь у педераста,			
А наше счастье ждет нас впереди.			

Мы осень жизни благодарно встретим,			
Любовь родных согреет нас зимой,			
А наше лето отразится в наших детях,			
И вместе с внуками вновь встретимся с весной			
2011

----------


## Carlen

Что за чудо - дождь осенний.			
За что его не любят люди.			
Пересмешник настроений,			
Перестройщик многих судеб.			

О прошлом в памяти смывая,			
Где был я летом и где не был,			
Льет, усталости не зная,			
В серый цвет окрасив небо.			

Стучит в окно, не унывает,			
На стеклах каплями играя.			
Две судьбы объединяет,			
Прохожих с улиц прогоняя.			

И бескорыстно жертвуя собою			
Он дарит жизнь своей земле-подруге.			
Давай вот так, как дождь с тобою			
Себя подарим мы друг другу.			
		ноя.09

----------


## Carlen

Как из пены морской Афродита,
Словно соткана с нитей незримых,
Вышла ты из кустов самшита
И назвала свое мне имя.

Ароматом французской розы
Вдруг наполнился воздух вселенной
И померкли на небе звезды
От твоей красоты, Елена.

Лена, Леночка, Ленка, Елена!
Имя сладкое - слаще мадеры.
И улыбка жемчужной Селены.
А фигурка, как у Венеры.

От тебя без вина я хмелею
На вечеринке друзей в ресторане.
Музыканты играли и пели.
Я тебя пригласил на танец.

Ладонь твою я сжимаю нежно,
Неужели такие бывают,
Твои глаза - океан безбрежный.
Его волны реальность смывают

В танце тело мое немеет - 
Не могу я сказать ни слова
Только мысль я одну лелею,
Что б увидеть тебя мне снова.

Ведь ты на землю с небес спустилась,
Как живут тут простолюдины
Посмотреть… И вот уж простилась,
Дочь прекрасной Паллады Афины.

Ты, наверно, живешь в Атлантиде
Непорочной стране синеокой.
Жалко, что с красотой Нереиды
Будешь ты для меня далекой.

Да иначе и быть не может,
Впрочем счастлив, что смог, не скрою,
Со своею небритою рожей
Прикоснуться к богине рукою.

Но закончится скоро вечер
И ты забудешь меня, конечно.
Помнить нашу с тобой эту встречу
Буду я на земле моей грешной…			
			июл.09

----------


## SDS

*В канаве*

Воротит меня с души не от вина,
Не с похмелья у меня на сердце мгла –
От того что,  моя пьяная страна,
Ты в канаве как в окопе залегла.

Та канава – широка да глубока,
Берега круты – их не достать рукой.
Брода нету у канавы – не река,
И не быть канаве чистою рекой.

Там на левом берегу идёт грызня –
Волчья стая зубы точит на ножи.
А на правом слышна сытая возня
Тех, кто нам устроил волчьи дележи.

Нехристь всплыла и расселась по горбам,
И жирует как на правом берегу.
Жить в канаве можно пьяненьким рабам,
Я устал, я дальше жить так не могу...

----------


## Carlen

Желтый песок,			
Голубой океан.			
Птички весело поют			
Цветы красивые растут			
Длинный ил!			
Речка Нил!			
В ней зеленый крокодил!

	Теплая страна		
	Ходят негры без белья.		
	Маракуйя, баклажан,		
	Круглый год растет банан.		
	Антилопы!		
	Попугаи!		
	Много диких обезьян.

В ихних городах			
Все в неоновых огнях			
Казино и рестораны			
Очень мало бродит пьяных			
Много денег!			
Много вин!			
В море плавает дельфин

	Незаплеванный фонтан,		
	Черномазый мальчуган.		
	Ровно стриженный газон		
	Где-то в джунглях бродит слон		
	Везде порядок!		
	Красота!		
	А в уборных чистота

А у нас колхоз - 			
Самогонка и навоз,			
Телогрейка, сапоги,			
Нет зарплаты - трудодни.			
Всюду грязь!			
Всюду вонь!			
В клубе танцы под гармонь.

	Мужикам назло		
	Бабы наши в домино		
	Режутся, стучат -		
	Открыли, в общем, казино.		
	Смеются!		
	Хохочут!		
	И воют всем назло!

Наш колхозный двор - 			
Перекошенный забор.			
Тополиный пух.			
В пояс вымахал лопух.			
Коровы!			
Телята!			
Свиньи, куры и петух.

	Этот петух		
	У меня испортил слух.		
	Лишь солнце встает		
	Он на все село орет.		
	И в праздник!		
	И в будни!		
	Спать, зараза, не дает.

Очи продерешь,			
На работу ты идешь.			
Сеять и косить,			
Жать, доить и молотить.			
Прополка!			
Уборка!			
Страну голодную кормить.

	Дали нам в обед		
	Щи и винегрет.		
	А я хочу банан,		
	Маракуйю, баклажан.		
	В колхозной!		
	Столовке!		
	Много крыс и таракан.	

Жизнь, как океан,			
Свирепый ураган.			
Любит мама папу,			
Как кошка собаку.			
Любит он!			
Любишь ты!			
В такт колышутся кусты.

	Девичья краса,		
	Душистый сеновал.		
	Где-то за рекой		
	Колокольный перезвон.		
	Морковка!		
	Сметана!		
	Да хлебный самогон.

Сельские девчата			
Мне снятся через ночь.			
С каждою разок,			
И не разок совсем не прочь.			
Птичницы!			
Доярки!			
И председателева дочь.

	Все ж в родном краю		
	Звонче соловьи поют.		
	Пускай неважные стихи.		
	Пусть в пояс лопухи.		
	Пусть лают!		
	Собаки!		
	С утра горланят петухи.

Мне не нужны			
Страны, где живут слоны,			
Где много диких обезьян,			
Где заморский фрукт - банан.			
Маракуйя!			
Баклажаны!			
И далекий океан.			
1997

----------


## SDS

ДЕПУТАТ
	Депутат  сидел на кухне – кушал,
           Водку пил и в чай не разбавлял.
          Депутату надо, что бы слушал
         Тот, кто  б ничего не предъявлял.

----------


## Carlen

Я конечно же не спорю,			
Может сказка это - пусть,			
Но где-то есть на свете море			
Сладковатое на вкус.

Волною сладкой берег моет,		
Чудные рыбы в нем снуют,		
И даже иногда, порою,		
Русалки сладкие живут.		

Нет его на картах мира.			
Всю жизнь ищи - и не найдешь.			
В его волнах в своей квартире			
Однажды с кем-то поплывешь.			

С русалкой сладкой и желанной		
В его медовой глубине		
Узнаешь все морские тайны		
Так, что мурашки по спине….		

Но, право, в жизни сказок нету			
Сказки только для детей.			
Есть просто женщина на свете,			
Что стала всех тебе милей.			
		2007

----------


## Carlen

Ночь.			
Он ушел навсегда в эту ночь.			
Прочь!			
Отгоняю все мысли прочь.			
Не хочу ни о чем я думать сейчас.			
Почему ж он оставил нас.			

Пусть			
Сдавит сердце мое грусть.			
Злюсь.			
Он сказал: - "Никогда не вернусь."			
Как две капли воды на него наша дочь			
Так похожа, ну прямо точь-в-точь.			

Нет!			
Я не буду бежать ему вслед.			
Нет.			
Я ему промолчала в ответ.			
Я ему не сказала в ответ ничего,			
Знаю, что буду ждать его.			

Мгла			
Потихоньку с зарей ушла.			
Плачь.			
Тише-тише, дочурка, не плачь.			
Я тебе колыбельную песню спою,			
У кроватки твоей постою.			

Сны			
Пусть несут тебе радость весны.			
Спи.			
Знаю может меня спасти			
От напастей и бед, от печали разлук			
Наша дочь - мой спасательный круг.			
			2007

----------


## Carlen

Проснулся среди ночи			
Голова болит			
Боль мой разум точит			
И в ушах звенит			
	Может простудился		
	Или съел чего?		
	Нет. Заново влюбился		
	В жену, скорей всего.		
Она такая милая			
Родная кареокая			
Как небеса красивая			
Пусть иногда - далекая			
Но все-равно желанная			
Сладка как вишня зимняя			
Любимая жена моя			
С нее писать картины бы.			

Стихами поэтичными			
Хочу сказать, что я…..			
А вдруг как безразличные			
Ей все мои слова?			
	В испуге ужаснулся		
	Лежу вот сам не свой		
	И потому проснулся 		
	Я с головой больной		
Она такая милая			
Родная кареокая			
Как небеса красивая			
Такая же далекая			
Но все-равно желанная			
Нежна, как лебедь белая			
Любимая жена моя			
Ну что со мной ты делаешь!			

Разом сна не стало			
Вдруг заныл живот			
Кости все ломает			
И бросает в пот			
	Пусть нередко ссоримся		
	Не в унисон поем		
	Но в радостях и горестях		
	Мы с ней всегда вдвоем		
Она такая разная			
Веселая, серьезная			
Днем, как солнце красное,			
Как ночью небо звездное			
С годами все желаннее			
Подруга моя милая			
Любимая жена моя			
Голубка сизокрылая			

Так вот она же рядом			
Тихонечко сопит			
Сказать ей столько надо…			
Но только она спит			
	Я полежу с ней молча		
	Будить ее не буду		
	О чем я думал ночью		
	Все до утра забуду		
Она такая милая			
Родная кареокая			
Как небеса красивая			
Хоть иногда далекая			
Аленка ненаглядная			
Судьбою с ней повенчаны			
Любимая жена моя			
Нет в мире лучше женщины			
		2008

----------


## Carlen

Организм мой отравлен водкой.			
Он, бедняга, совсем притих.			
Пересохло в мозгах и в глотке.			
Кот над ухом орёт, как псих -			

Мол вставай, мой хозяин пьяный,			
Меня время пришло кормить.			
Не кричи, дорогой, сейчас встану,			
...И, наверное, брошу пить….			

Ты согрей меня - мне тревожно,			
Помурлыкай мне, пожалей.			
Ты один у меня надёжный,			
Бессловесный мой преданный зверь.			

Что-то не то вчера совершил,			
И слова в рифме так плохи.			
Понял я это и решил:			
Брошу пить и писать стихи.			
		2005

----------


## Carlen

Стихи писать не бросил и пить,			
Но кота своего за гулянками			
Не забывал никогда накормить			
Ни во время, ни между пьянками.			

На жизнь свою без хлопот и забот			
Ему, поверь, обижаться нечего.			
Он здоровый и крепкий кот,			
И совсем без цирроза печени.			

С ним ласкаются все любя,			
И не ест он еду вчерашнюю,			
Да и чувствует сам себя			
Командиром над всеми домашними.			

О такой жизни только мечтать			
Остается всей пишущей братии			
И спасением стала, знать,			
Водка горькая,.. русская,.. мать её…			
			июл.10

----------


## Carlen

Вот такая вышла шняга			
Я выгляжу не очень			
Опух мой фэйс, как у бродяги			
И больно, между прочим			

Напиться крови захотел		
Как вампир-убийца		
И ко мне на щёку сел		
Комарик-кровопийца		

Лето кончилось давно			
Земля уж вся в снегу			
А он, настырный, все-равно			
Жало мне в щеку			

Кулаком я размахнулся		
По щеке его размазал		
Вправо череп мой раздулся		
Синевой, зараза		

Я скорей травой-бодягой			
Делаю примочки.			
Вот такая вышла шняга			
Я выгляжу не очень.			
		2008

----------


## SDS

Порой мне хочется завыть, 
Но я мужик - нельзя мне плакать.
И я топчу земную слякоть,
Не зная, как с ней завтра быть.

----------


## SDS

Сходят с рельсов поезда иногда,
 Звёзды падают с высоких орбит.
 Кто – то где – то об усопших скорбит -
 Так устроено, так было всегда.

По стране моей гуляет чума,
 Жрёт не плоть, а душу рвёт на куски.
 Потихонечку схожу я с ума,
 И,наверное,свихнусь от тоски.

----------


## Роман

Я никогда не буду выть с тоски,
И плакать тоже нету мне нужды...
Лишь были б чистые носки,
И кружка полная... воды!
Зачем стенать о злой судьбе,
Кручиной долю попрекая?
Вот Новый год пришёл к тебе!
А там - недолго и до мая!

----------


## Таис

повеселили, спасибо))

----------

